# 97 Jetta VR6 GLX rotor size and thickness? will 11.3" rotors fit under 15" rims?



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

as the topic states, I know this has been asked a few times, but I'm going to install wilwood calipers and I was wondering what thickness of rotors they require? what is the thickness of rotors that came on 97 Jettas how about 11" rotors? are all 11"s 22mm (the ones that came on corrados) What about the rear 97 Jetta one? How big and thick are rear ones? Are most of rear rotors that came on VR6s the same size and thickness or they differ?
thank you,


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 97 Jetta VR6 GLX rotor size and thickness? will 11.3" rotors fit under 15" rims? (zero666cool)*

anyone? come on ppl I need to buy the rotors asap


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 97 Jetta VR6 GLX rotor size and thickness? will 11.3" rotors fit under 15" rims? (zero666cool)*

bump it up


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: 97 Jetta VR6 GLX rotor size and thickness? will 11.3" rotors fit under 15" rims? (zero666cool)*

yes. the stock glx rims are 15"


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

all MK3 VR6 rear rotors are the same, 96+ VR6 rotors are 288mm(11.3").


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_all MK3 VR6 rear rotors are the same, 96+ VR6 rotors are 288mm(11.3").

how about 97 vr6 rear rotors and 94 vr6 rear rotors? I think they rae still the same size. WIll I have to change my calipers if I go with 11.3" rotors? and will 11.3" rotors work with dynalite II calipers? my guess is not. But I don't think that .3" will make that much differ on a 400 HP shopping cart


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

The Dynalite II's have not been paired with 288mm rotors AFAIK. You will NEED to upgrade to the Girling 54 96+ calipers/carriers to use the 11.3" rotors. 
If you think the 11" brakes vs. 11.3" yields almost no difference, you're pretty much wrong there. There is a 28% swept area increase, as the diameter of the piston/caliper size is much bigger than the 11" calipers. Many VR6-T's stick with the stock calipers/rotors and just get better pads. The 11" brakes do not hold up to abuse on my own 95, which is why I upgraded to the 96+ G54 calipers/tyrolsport kit/SS lines/Ate Blue/Axxis ultimate pads.
'94 rear rotors should work fine, as well as '97 rear rotors. A side note, any MK4 1.8T/VR6 will have the calipers/carriers you need for the 11.3", and they are going to be much newer seals/lines. Go to a junkyard and pick them up. They will definitely stop your MK2 VR6 on a dime.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

how about MK2 VR6 turbo? around 400 hp







I don't have much problem stopping my mk2 VR6 at this time, so you say getting 11.3" brakes is better than getting 11" with wilwood calipers? hmm but will 11.3" clear 15s without any problems or will I have to use spacers? the caliper is pretty close to the rim as it is now on my 11"s


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_The Dynalite II's have not been paired with 288mm rotors AFAIK. You will NEED to upgrade to the Girling 54 96+ calipers/carriers to use the 11.3" rotors. 
If you think the 11" brakes vs. 11.3" yields almost no difference, you're pretty much wrong there. There is a 28% swept area increase, as the diameter of the piston/caliper size is much bigger than the 11" calipers. Many VR6-T's stick with the stock calipers/rotors and just get better pads. The 11" brakes do not hold up to abuse on my own 95, which is why I upgraded to the 96+ G54 calipers/tyrolsport kit/SS lines/Ate Blue/Axxis ultimate pads.
'94 rear rotors should work fine, as well as '97 rear rotors. A side note, any MK4 1.8T/VR6 will have the calipers/carriers you need for the 11.3", and they are going to be much newer seals/lines. Go to a junkyard and pick them up. They will definitely stop your MK2 VR6 on a dime.

the 96+ calipers are not girling54's. those are the 95and lower, 2.0, etc.
you're talking about the ATE 54's


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

You're probably right, now that is comes to mind. ATE did make the calipers, good call.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

so ATE calipers are the ones on 11.3"s will you guys go with those or 11"s with wilwood 4 piston calipers?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

bump it up, what is the size of rear rotors on 97 jetta glx?


_Modified by zero666cool at 5:34 PM 1-26-2005_


----------

